# Birthday Gift



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Have just got a Orsa pro diver(MOD dial) with swiss auto mov., looks like a CWC/ broardarrow.

Very nice watch anyone know anything about them, I understand they are assembled in Canada from swiss parts.

Tom


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Look here Tom

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...ic=7422&hl=orsa


----------

